# An Empty Tank Yearning To Be Filled



## adrenaline (Jul 10, 2007)

I just got a 20 gallon tank and i have always had freshwater aquariums... with my new tank i would like to have a saltwater tank (this would be my first one). i would like to have some clown fish and they are what i would like my tank to evolve around. Any suggestion would be much appreciated.


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

1st is 1st ,I started 1 last week ,From what i learned so far,if all possible you need to start with live sand,RO Water and live rock!,Don't add fish yet.The tank water has to Cycle it self 1st,Starting The tank the right way is most inportant Part, Do you have a test Kit,Hydrometeor?
And by the way ,Welcome i must say :welldone:


----------



## adrenaline (Jul 10, 2007)

I dont have either of those. But i will be able to get them within in the next day or two. How much sand and rock will i need. :wave: And thank you for the welcome. :wave:


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

Sand and Rock 1LBS per Gallon .Do alittle more research on this site also ,there is so much information you can befit from so you will be off to the right start. i'm here to help anyway i can with the knolage that i have so far on salt.
Carl. :wink:


----------



## Train Tracks (Jan 16, 2007)

Grab a few books at your LFS if they carry them. The New Marine Aquarium is only about twenty bucks. It's a good step by step set up and stocking guide. It even says so on so under the title. But I suggest you read as much as you can, net or books and talk to people that do have salt water tanks.

I don't have a salt water tank yet, but own about six books. I'm still trying to figure out what I really want, what can I afford, because I keep seeing awsome fish or corals I would like to have.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

in a 20 gallon clowns are about all you can have. but you can add corals. what kind depends on lighting. like others said research is the best thing to do before buying stuff. you will have plenty of time.


----------



## adrenaline (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions i will look into the books.... I saw on the Forum all the equipment for saltwater aquariums... can anyone tell me the most basic equipment needed for a fuctional saltwater aquarium.


----------



## adrenaline (Jul 10, 2007)

I think the answer to the following question is no..but i am going to ask just to make sure. I live close to the Gulf of Mexico and i was wondering if i could just collect water there instead of buying it.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

no you cant do it. in order to ensure the water is safe, it would take many many many miles to go. its safer to just by salt. if you bought a 50 pound bag, the most you would use is the amount to start initially. then the bag would last a while.


----------



## adrenaline (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you all for the information you have provided me and i think i will wait on a saltwater tank...as now i fell i am not ready for one....but i plan to take the tank and use it as a freshwater aquarium and i was wondering if i buy a canister fill will it be benifical when i change to saltwater and i might should have posted this second part in the filter section.


----------

